

Congratulations You Have Received a Meaningless Endorsement - whitegloveapps
http://www.whitegloveapps.com/2013/05/17/congratulations-meaningless-endorsement/

======
jms928
"Enthusiasm for tweeting about everything that goes into, and comes out of,
your body" = my favorite part.

I don't have a problem with LinkedIn's endorsement system. I think users think
they're doing something nice for their friends by endorsing them. But
employers and clients probably don't really take the endorsements seriously,
so they end up being online noise (like YouTube and newspaper comment threads,
which is one of the points you're making here).

~~~
whitegloveapps
I was thinking of someone who tweeted "I really need to find a bathroom!" Then
put down your phone and go look for a bathroom--I don't think anyone on
Twitter will help you with that. (In addition to the usual, "here's what I ate
for breakfast" tweet.)

I do endorse people on LinkedIn when _I know_ that they have that skill
because I've worked with them on that particular topic; in that case I agree
it's a nice thing to do. A lot of times, I know that skill is part of their
job, but if I haven't seen them do it, I don't feel qualified to endorse them.
I guess I'm missing the point by not just blindly endorsing people...

